# Household Backup Generator



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all! My turn to ask for advice.

We are meeting with an electrician tomorrow to discuss, among other things, the set up for an Emergency BackUp Home Generator....and we do mean "Emergency". We'll have only the furnace, freezer, refrig, & watersystem connected so will only need a mid-sized beast. We will have a plug installed outside, along with the "flippy-switch thingy" at the breaker box to automatically flip from gen. to house power when standard service returns.

Course - there's the rub. This all feels a bit frivolous as we've never had an extended power loss at the house (but are well aware that its too late do when the time of need actually does arise). I had hoped to be able to double up usage of 2 Honda 2000s...as our need for a TT generator is also limited (in fact, haven't needed that either), so double-duty sounded like a great option. But 2 Honda 2000s will not handle the house load and a single 3000 is simply too big for our camping needs. So, we will be looking at a dedicated mid-sized gen. for the house, that really does put out (not just advertise) a min. of 6k watts. Ease of maintenance is certainly a consideration as well, as the beast will (hopefully) sit idle most of its life.

My question to those of you who use backup gens. at home: Disregarding price (for now), what specific mid-sized gen. types do you recommend for either considertion or avoidance.... and why?

Thanks all!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Are you thinking gaasoline or natural gas for the backup?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bweiler said:


> Are you thinking gaasoline or natural gas for the backup?


oops. I knew there would be at least 1 piece of critical info I'd forget.

Gasoline or even propane .... no natural gas available


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Generac makes a great residential generatoer. They run around 3 grand.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fourwinds said:


> Generac makes a great residential generatoer. They run around 3 grand.


Thanks. They seem to have several different sizes. Do you know if they are all "great"? If not...which size do you have experience with? ....and just what is that makes them "great"?


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Generac make a decent unit. Probably one of the best sellers since all of the major box stores sell them. Most of the units will self "exercise" and have a status panel to let you know what they need as far as gas, oil, overheat, etc.

Kohler is also known for making a good product. You see their big versions around the back of many major retailers for their backup power - but home versions are available. A bit more expensive than a Generac unit.

Sounds like you've got a dependable electrician who will have something that they back and feel comfortable installing and servicing.

Another option might be a larger portable unit... Some of those go into the 7-10k watt range as well.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bweiler said:


> Generac make a decent unit. Probably one of the best sellers since all of the major box stores sell them. Most of the units will self "exercise" and have a status panel to let you know what they need as far as gas, oil, overheat, etc.
> 
> Kohler is also known for making a good product. You see their big versions around the back of many major retailers for their backup power - but home versions are available. A bit more expensive than a Generac unit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. Presuming we do this, we will be going with a "portable unit"...not hard wired in....although, even with wheels, some of them hardly seem "protable.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Judi

Oour generator is a 7300 Generac powered by a Briggs and Stratton engine. (7300w) This generator takes the load of lights, heat, fridge, water pump, sump pump and deep freezer without much effort. 1 tank of gas lasts about 9 hours. I insisted on having one after being stationed in Maine and being on Lisbon Volunteer Fire Department during the ice storm of 1998. Many miserable, cold, stranded people.

In the worst of times it is your best friend and in the good times a friendly reminder that if something bad happens it there to help you!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hey Judi
> 
> Oour generator is a 7300 Generac powered by a Briggs and Stratton engine. (7300w) This generator takes the load of lights, heat, fridge, water pump, sump pump and deep freezer without much effort. 1 tank of gas lasts about 9 hours. I insisted on having one after being stationed in Maine and being on Lisbon Volunteer Fire Department during the ice storm of 1998. Many miserable, cold, stranded people.
> Eric


That's 2 votes for Generac!

Thanks, Eric. Maybe Kath & I could pay you, Tina, & 'lil Gen a visit after our chat with the electrician.



> In the worst of times it is your best friend and in the good times a friendly reminder that if something bad happens it there to help you!


 Hmmm....sounds alot like a neighbor, eh?









(yeah...we remember that storm well







)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Judi
> 
> Oour generator is a 7300 Generac powered by a Briggs and Stratton engine. (7300w) This generator takes the load of lights, heat, fridge, water pump, sump pump and deep freezer without much effort. 1 tank of gas lasts about 9 hours. I insisted on having one after being stationed in Maine and being on Lisbon Volunteer Fire Department during the ice storm of 1998. Many miserable, cold, stranded people.
> Eric


That's 2 votes for Generac!

Thanks, Eric. Maybe Kath & I could pay you, Tina, & 'lil Gen a visit after our chat with the electrician.



> In the worst of times it is your best friend and in the good times a friendly reminder that if something bad happens it there to help you!


 Hmmm....sounds alot like a neighbor, eh?









(yeah...we remember that storm well







)
[/quote]

Yup friend is right!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Generacs are pretty quite and they make a good engine themselves, although lately they are using more and more Briggs & Stratton. Generacs model numbers are normally the constant load output capability, the surge rating is even higher.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Generac does indeed make a great residential generator.
I am however confused by why you think thet a pair of honda 2000's won't run the load you listed as it will handle that with no problem.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Generacs are pretty quite and they make a good engine themselves, although lately they are using more and more Briggs & Stratton. Generacs model numbers are normally the constant load output capability, the surge rating is even higher.


Generac is actually owned by Briggs and Stratton. I had a Generac 4000EXL before my Kipor and never had any issues with it - although I was a little more at ease knowing that it had the Briggs OHV-I engine rather than the base model engine. Great product - not for camping though!


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Honda---great quality, reliable, expensive
Generac---good quality, reliable, not as expensive as honda

I own a John Deere 8000 with a Robins gasoline engine. I used the John Deere for roughly 250 straight hours(minus refueling time) after the 05 hurricane and it never missed a beat.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 3 customers that have cat generators. They love them. One used his for a week straight to run the place after the 05 storms. I don't know what they cost or what sizes they make, but worth a look.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I have 3 customers that have cat generators. They love them. One used his for a week straight to run the place after the 05 storms. I don't know what they cost or what sizes they make, but worth a look.


The smallest Cat makes is prolly a 60 KW.

The Onans in a 60 KW are Cummins powered.

On edit: I looked it up. the smallest Cat makes in Diesel is a 12 KW. They make an 11 KW in natural gas.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Generac does indeed make a great residential generator.
> I am however confused by why you think thet a pair of honda 2000's won't run the load you listed as it will handle that with no problem.


Jim, thanks for that info. My statement was based on info the electrician gave us over the phone. We've also read that recreational generators shouldn't be used for home use. We only know what we've read...no real life experience with these beasts....but it would be ideal to be able have multi-purpose generator service. Can you tell us more so we can be armed with intelligence when we talk to this guy tomorrow????????


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Generac does indeed make a great residential generator.
> I am however confused by why you think thet a pair of honda 2000's won't run the load you listed as it will handle that with no problem.


Jim, thanks for that info. My statement was based on info the electrician gave us over the phone. We've also read that recreational generators shouldn't be used for home use. We only know what we've read...no real life experience with these beasts....but it would be ideal to be able have multi-purpose generator service. Can you tell us more so we can be armed with intelligence when we talk to this guy tomorrow????????
[/quote]

The only time a portable generator is dangerous to use at home is when you run it indoors or you back feed the house and don't use a transfer switch.
If you take the proper precautions, There is NOTHING wrong with using a portable generator at home.
What it's really gonna boil down to is how much stuff do you really wanna run and for how long.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep in mind that you well pump is more than likely 220v. Honda's paired up will only give you 120v. You'll need to look for a unit that's 220.

I have a TroyBilt with a Briggs 10hp and it's never missed a beat. I don't use a x-fer switch, just a "Suicide Cord" connected to my dryer outlet. This is NOT recommended for the "NON ELECTRICAL" types of people. It HAS to be connected/disconnected in a particular order or POOF....









You CAN connect a portable unit to a x-fer switch safely as well.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Generac does indeed make a great residential generator.
> I am however confused by why you think thet a pair of honda 2000's won't run the load you listed as it will handle that with no problem.


Jim, thanks for that info. My statement was based on info the electrician gave us over the phone. We've also read that recreational generators shouldn't be used for home use. We only know what we've read...no real life experience with these beasts....but it would be ideal to be able have multi-purpose generator service. Can you tell us more so we can be armed with intelligence when we talk to this guy tomorrow????????
[/quote]

The only time a portable generator is dangerous to use at home is when you run it indoors or you back feed the house and don't use a transfer switch.
If you take the proper precautions, There is NOTHING wrong with using a portable generator at home.
What it's really gonna boil down to is how much stuff do you really wanna run and for how long.
[/quote]

OK. Got it! "RV generators are not for home use" is a notice for the same folks who would stand in the bathtub using a blowdryer...

We want to run only critical systems (furnace, water system, freezer, fridge....NO lights, stove, etc.) and only as long as we would need to before regular service would be restored (so far, max. time has been about 10 hrs). But...can't a portable generator be run for as long you have fuel? How long would dual Honda 2000s be likely to last?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I also have a Generac for the house.. Its like 5000 watts if I remember right. Its about 20 years old. It always starts easy, and runs nice.

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Keep in mind that you well pump is more than likely 220v. Honda's paired up will only give you 120v. You'll need to look for a unit that's 220.
> 
> I have a TroyBilt with a Briggs 10hp and it's never missed a beat. I don't use a x-fer switch, just a "Suicide Cord" connected to my dryer outlet. This is NOT recommended for the "NON ELECTRICAL" types of people. It HAS to be connected/disconnected in a particular order or POOF....


I have the same generator...7550 watts. It served us well during the summer of '05. We had two hurricanes in 2 1/2 weeks. For both storms, we lost power for 8 days.

We powered our water pump (220 volts), our water heater (220 volts), lights, ceiling fans, tv's. In fact, the only things we did not power up were the central A/C and the stove. We used a window shaker to give us A/C in a bedroom.

I also used the before mentioned "Suicide Cord". It does the job, but I plan on installing a trasfer switch with a dryer outlet. That way I can still keep the generator portable.

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bill H said:


> Keep in mind that you well pump is more than likely 220v. Honda's paired up will only give you 120v. You'll need to look for a unit that's 220.










Thanks, Bill. So much for the dual purpose Hondas....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kathy,

Another thing to think about is how do you want to start this generator. Some start with a battery and a key....other are the old fashion type where you pull on the rope.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I installed a Generac Guardian Plus 12KW with an automatic xfer switch. Runs the whole house. It switches over whether we are home or not, and automatically switches back to line power when it comes back on. It exercises once a week by itself. I purchased it a year ago from Home Depot for $2600 delivered, and installed it myself. It is set up for easy homeowner installation, and it really was. It is quiet and I highly recommend it. I run mine on natural gas, but could switch it to propane.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Another thing to think about is how do you want to start this generator. Some start with a battery and a key....other are the old fashion type where you pull on the rope.


KEY!!!! Sure don't want to be out there in -20* trying to pull-start the generator. Thanks, Jim...didn't know this was an option!

Judi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> KEY!!!! Sure don't want to be out there in -20* trying to pull-start the generator. Thanks, Jim...didn't know this was an option!
> 
> Judi


No problem....let us know what you guys decide on.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Another thing to think about is how do you want to start this generator. Some start with a battery and a key....other are the old fashion type where you pull on the rope.


Unless it's a P.O.S. like mine. Have to whack it with an axe, hammer or whatever I can find for the pull cord to engage. Seriously. If it doesn't start on the first pull (and it never does) I have to rewind the cord by hand (fingers actually) but once it starts... Runs for days straight. Unfortunately I know that from experience.









Time to upgrade. Good info here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Another thing to think about is how do you want to start this generator. Some start with a battery and a key....other are the old fashion type where you pull on the rope.


Unless it's a P.O.S. like mine. Have to whack it with an axe, hammer or whatever I can find for the pull cord to engage. Seriously. If it doesn't start on the first pull (and it never does) I have to rewind the cord by hand (fingers actually) but once it starts... Runs for days straight. Unfortunately I know that from experience.









Time to upgrade. Good info here!
[/quote]

More then happy to help you spend your money Jeff....


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you look in the for sale forum there is an Onan unit for sale. Had one in a class B and loved it. I set my dad up with a generator a few years ago. I built a small enclosure behind the house for it and ran 2 lines to the enclosure. One circit was for the furnace the other to a centrally located quad recepticle that he could use for lights and fridge.(ranch style house) it was easy to run the wire. The transfer switch is the best way in most cases though.
I did this because during a power outage he brought in the gas grill and almost killed my mom and him with CO.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a GenPro (made by Gillette) generator, big enough to run just about everything in the house except for the AC and the stove. It works great, the few times I've run it.







My experience has been that the best insurance against losing power for an extended period of time is to get a generator. I got mine a few years ago after losing power for several days after a bad thunderstorm (plus Y2K was approaching, so I was prepared just in case....). Since I got it the power hasn't been off for more than a couple hours at a time, at most.









Definitely get a cart for yours, these beasts are HEAVY! I would also recommend getting one with a battery and key start - MUCH easier than dealing with a pull cord - assuming of course that the battery hasn't gone dead.














It's a good idea to start it up every now and then just to be sure everything's set if you really need it.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Judi -

I know there are a lot of Kipor fans out there including myself. They make a 6000 watt model with electric start. Price is about $2200. This is an inverter model - unlike a lot of the contractor models - so it is quieter and suited well to running sensitive electronics. They roll on wheels - but at 210 lbs. you won't be moving it too far....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks to all for the excellent info (including "Gen 101" tutoring provided by Mr. Katrina)







. 
We were well prepared with the fundamentals of Generators for this morning's meet-up with the electrician and he was duly impressed by our level of knowledge & understanding. Here's the skinny:

Electrician will install a 10 circuit box w/ Transfer Switch & exterior plug
* options = 6 or 10 circuits. 6 wasn't enough (we need 8) .... so we also end up with the luxury of a few lights, too)

JB & KB to identify/purchase Portable Gen (Honda was recommended)








* 5k-6k watt capacity
* 240v capable
* Key start
* Gas Powered
* on wheels

We'll start researching specific models now that we have the real parameters. Recommendations on specific generators that fit the bill are now being accepted


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy,

So I completely read the entire thread. For sure you can't find a quiet inverter type generator that does dual purpose as in for the RV and the house. The 220V water pump does you in on that. For your purposes any $1000 or less generator would just do fine. Get the transfer switch done correctly and you are in business.

You can get them at Home Depot or anywhere else. Electrically there isn't much difference in my mind but motors are usually pretty different. A sturdier motor would be a Kohler, Yamaha, Honda. Less sturdy would be a Briggs. Meaning I have seen a Honda Motor on say a Coleman Generator. Saw it in Sams Club.

Yamaha and Honda's Generators are nice but I really don't think it is needed. Save the money and use it to buy a little inverter type generator for the RV.

Mike C


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We were all set on the Honda 5000EM for the house & went shopping.

Honda 5000EM = 5000 watts/11hp engine @ $2600 (pretty consistent across all dealers)
One of the dealers has a Husqvarna = 6500 watts/13.5hp HONDA engine = $1600

Both are "commercial grade", both have roughly the same features.

Anyone know of a reason not to do the Husqvarna?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Judi,
That is a huge cost differential. Are both Honda engines in the same series? Can't remember for sure about Honda, oil alert, OHV,etc. The advantage to the Husky is WAY more peak power and more continuous capacity. The Honda advantage appears to be its available remote start. That would be nice if you could get it included in the base price.
Take a look at this. I don't know what the shipping would be, you'd have to ask.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...type=osi_widget
Or this
http://www.speedwaysales.com/index.php?cPath=21_180
This one free shipping no tax.
http://www.wisesales.com/Husky1365gn.html
Honda price near me.
http://estore.honda.com/pe/asp/landingwith...oductCatId=P2GG
Found 2 places at that price.
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Judi,
> That is a huge cost differential. Are both Honda engines in the same series? Can't remember for sure about Honda, oil alert, OHV,etc. The advantage to the Husky is WAY more peak power and more continuous capacity. The Honda advantage appears to be its available remote start. That would be nice if you could get it included in the base price.
> Take a look at this. I don't know what the shipping would be, you'd have to ask.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...type=osi_widget
> ...


Thanks, Bobble! Understanding that the engine is a Honda, and presuming a Honda is a Honda, is Husky a good, better, or best brand? Would we be doing as well with the Husky as with the Honda? Price differential doesn't mean much if we end up having trouble with it...or worse yet, have to buy another to replace it down the road. OK - so I'm showing my ignorance







...but I'm among friends, right?

The mark-up must be significant on these bad boys for the price to be the same as our local guy...and they'll include free shipping too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> We were all set on the Honda 5000EM for the house & went shopping.
> 
> Honda 5000EM = 5000 watts/11hp engine @ $2600 (pretty consistent across all dealers)
> One of the dealers has a Husqvarna = 6500 watts/13.5hp HONDA engine = $1600
> ...


We have a Troybilt 5,550 Watt Generator
we got at lowes for $700.00

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy,

I wouldn't hesitate with a Husqvarna. They make good stuff. Honda's are nice but over priced. I was snowblower shopping last year. Honda's were $1700, a Toro was $1000. Give me a break, mine starts on one pull.

Mike C


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.

http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually, that's a rather perpetual idea here at Wolfwood! With our open landscape and constant  wind (read "not a gentle breeze"), wind power would be ideal. Not only do we not quite fall into the target population of "wealthy consumers who live on big plots of land", but we also live in NH...a state that has been watchng a little state just south of us fight over the placement of wind tubines in the ocean and the population has gone a bit bezerk about the "destruction of the skyline view" ( 1/4" tall to the naked eye standing on land). We can't get approval to install a turbine...yet







There are a few rough edges around "Live Free or Die"....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually, that's a rather perpetual idea here at Wolfwood! With our open landscape and constant  wind (read "not a gentle breeze"), wind power would be ideal. Not only do we not quite fall into the target population of "wealthy consumers who live on big plots of land", but we also live in NH...a state that has been watchng a little state just south of us fight over the placement of wind tubines in the ocean and the population has gone a bit bezerk about the "destruction of the skyline view" ( 1/4" tall to the naked eye standing on land). We can't get approval to install a turbine...yet







There are a few rough edges around "Live Free or Die"....
[/quote]

Ah...come on. You know you want the wind power. You'll be the first one on the block.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually, that's a rather perpetual idea here at Wolfwood! With our open landscape and constant  wind (read "not a gentle breeze"), wind power would be ideal. Not only do we not quite fall into the target population of "wealthy consumers who live on big plots of land", but we also live in NH...a state that has been watchng a little state just south of us fight over the placement of wind tubines in the ocean and the population has gone a bit bezerk about the "destruction of the skyline view" ( 1/4" tall to the naked eye standing on land). We can't get approval to install a turbine...yet







There are a few rough edges around "Live Free or Die"....
[/quote]

Yep, then those same people whine about how much us mean ol' Texans charge them for heating oil









There are thousands of wind generators about 100 miles west of San Antonio and more being built all the time.

I'm going to keep my eye on this technology, I'd lie to be a bit more energy independent - goes along with my rain-water collection system.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually, that's a rather perpetual idea here at Wolfwood! With our open landscape and constant  wind (read "not a gentle breeze"), wind power would be ideal. Not only do we not quite fall into the target population of "wealthy consumers who live on big plots of land", but we also live in NH...a state that has been watchng a little state just south of us fight over the placement of wind tubines in the ocean and the population has gone a bit bezerk about the "destruction of the skyline view" ( 1/4" tall to the naked eye standing on land). We can't get approval to install a turbine...yet







There are a few rough edges around "Live Free or Die"....
[/quote]

Ah...come on. You know you want the wind power. You'll be the first one on the block.








[/quote]

Darn tootin' right, we want it! In fact, we'd like to be the first NH test site for residential application!! Just gotta convince our legislators and then our town selectmen that making use oif renewable resources is a good thing (haven't ever figured out why, besides big business, etc., that's even a question...

But, for now, (for those of you who care), we've decided on the Husky gen. Thanks for all your help, everyone!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would consider using propane if you are not going to use it for long periods because gas can go bad if you store it to long.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

As N70Q says the gas will probably set for long periods. I always use Sta-bil fuel stabilizer and have had good luck with it. I would absolutely use some form of fuel stabilizer to prevent varnish forming in the carb.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Here's a different idea. A wind powered generator. Good news is yuo can use it full time.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2007/02/16/magazines/...sion=2007021907
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually, that's a rather perpetual idea here at Wolfwood! With our open landscape and constant  wind (read "not a gentle breeze"), wind power would be ideal. Not only do we not quite fall into the target population of "wealthy consumers who live on big plots of land", but we also live in NH...a state that has been watchng a little state just south of us fight over the placement of wind tubines in the ocean and the population has gone a bit bezerk about the "destruction of the skyline view" ( 1/4" tall to the naked eye standing on land). We can't get approval to install a turbine...yet







There are a few rough edges around "Live Free or Die"....
[/quote]

Ha! that would be ruining Ted Kennedy's veiw from the compound while he's having his afternoon cocktail! (oh, go ahead teddy- it's 5:00 somewhere, and your head hasn't exploded yet!)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

IMHO using gasoline for a standby dedicated generator is not a good choice for two reasons:

1. Gasoline becomes a very hoarded difficult to obtain product if the power is out for more than a day or two. Ask anyone in Western Washington after this last series of bad storms. People were paying 3-5x the "normal" price. Line ups at fuel stations that were open were verrrry long. Natural Gas, propane and diesel were very available in western Washington when gasoline was scarce. Understand NG is not an option.

2. Maintenance - you will constantly be rotating your gasoline supply. Even with stabilization treatments gas will still deteriorate -just at a slower rate. Just a little gum or varnish will keep your generator from operating properly when you need it "now".

I strongly advise you to investigate a tri-fuel conversion kit on what ever generator you purchase. Then set it up for LP gas and have very few worries about maintenance long term . You can still use gasoline in the generator if needed. Link for tri fuel Yamaha's and tri fuel conversion kits 
Tri Fuel Options

Map Guy


----------

